# Creams and dark circles around eyes?



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I've been looking for a cream long coat chi and some I've come across have dark circles around the eyes as if they were tear stains but all around. Then I started noticing the same with other colored chihuahuas. 

Is that is just the pattern? And why do some have it and some don't?

It kind of looks like the skin underneath might be darker but I thought I'd check with you guys anyways!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

some dogs have black pigment around their eyes, some do not. 
sometimes my dogs have circles of wetness around their eyes, like when I take
too many flash photos; but they each have black pigment like eyeliner 
just like noses that vary from light brown, pink, black and so on--the area
around the eyes differs from dog to dog. Tear stains are a totally different
issue and you can Google that subject for more info or search here on Chi Ppl.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Okies I thought so, thanks for the info!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Take a look at this photo of Tango. You can see a spot of tear staining at the corner of the one exposed eye. But also, his entire eye is ringed with a darker color, that is simply part of his coloring. 

Is that what you mean?

ETA: I just noticed that you can see the ring of darker color in my signature picture too.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Yes exactly! That is what I mean, I was wondering because I have my eye on a pup and she is just sooo cute! But both the mother and father are creams and had those rings so I am just wondering what that was  I'm trying to convince my future hubby to go ahead and put a deposit!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Moose's eyes teared a bit when he was little but hardly at all now ...he did come with dark coloring around his eyes that is really pronounced now like his dad and grandmother.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Wow Lynx, Moose is a GORGEOUS color! Is that color considered a red?


----------

